# 04 Murano Replacing Valve Covers and ignition coils (After market???)



## Jay2004Morni (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi, 

First time on the thread. I am replacing valve covers and ignition coils on my 04 murano with 210K miles on it. I am wondering if I should go with aftermarket valve covers and ignition coils I see on ebay/amazon or OEMs from factory. Any one with experience on these aftermarket items? Any input will be much appreciated. 

Ebay:
Valve covers : $70 for both 

Ignition coils: $54 for all 6

Factory ones cost about $250 for valve covers and $70 for each ignition coil.


Reason: The car was running rough so i decided to replace sparkplugs, upon removing one of rear sparplugs, turns out there is oil where the spark plug is. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Might be worth a try, but often times you get what you pay for. You can get better aftermarket parts than the cheapest stuff from China. Maybe if you just replace the leaking valve cover instead of both do that. Other thing is maybe your coils don't need full replacement, just the boots
2004 NISSAN MURANO 3.5L V6 Ignition Parts | RockAuto.

Good luck


----------

